# 2 more easy goose recipes



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

1. Use the dry soup starter mix that comes in a cardboard "can"--beef stew style (think it is made by Wyler's but I could be wrong). Cube your goose breast and throw it in a crock pot with the mix and the required amount of water. Crock it for 6-8 hours. Serve it with extra potatoes or over rice if you are really hungry. Hard to beat.

2. Cube your goose breast and throw it in a crock pot with 3 jars of Savory Beef Gravy (think it is made by Heinz but it could be Campbell's). Crock away for 6-8 hours and serve over potatoes or rice.

Both these recipes work well if you are in a hotel and trying to eat a few of your possesion limit. They also work with ducks.


----------

